# Insurances



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

WHen moving to Singapore can you confirm if I have to get health and holiday insurance or can you get an insurance as a whole to cover loss, doctors, hospital etc.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry....i don't know any place on this planet where you can have ONE insurance policy to cover everything....


----------



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

Wishful thinking! with your experience do I just get a Health and a holiday insurance or is there anything else I need. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Depends on your circumstances....do you have kids ? car ? live in company accom or rent yourself ? Theft insurance ?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

get on the internet look up Globalsurance or Pacific Prime. They both deal with international expat insurance. They can help you. JW


----------



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

Very helpful thank you very much


----------

